# Sig Pro 2340 Custom grips



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anybody know if their is a grip manufacturer that produces or can produce a nice wood grip for the Sig Pro?

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You talking about the insert only?!


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> You talking about the insert only?!


Yes, just the grip that slides on the frame handle.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't think of any... and I'd be willing to bet that there aren't any, either. I'm not familiar with that exact model, but I'm assuming that its similar to the other SigPros(2009, 2022)?

EDIT- okay, I just looked it up... nearly identical to the other SigPro models. I've never owned a poly sig, how does that insert come off?


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

There are tabs on the inside of the grip that locks in the frame handle. Almost like the 3rd Generation Smith & Wesson Semi Auto


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

with the design of the grips on all the sig pro's I wouldn't expect them to ever produce a wood grip for these guns.


----------

